# Thermal Compound show-down.  And the winner is...



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 27, 2007)

Several different brands of Thermal Paste was tested.  Here are the results:

_Bad Thermal Compound_
Tital Nano Blue 59
Panasonic 58.5
KPT-8 (reference) 56.6

_Decent Thermal Compound_
Data Cooler 57
Titan TTG S-104 , S-103 56.7
Pasta Siliconowa 56.6
Zalman CSL 850 56.5
Noctua 56.5
Stars Silver 56.5
Stars 700/Aero 700 56
GeIL GL-TCP1b 55.6
Thermopox 55.6
(BeO) 55.51
Sil more 55.5
Shin-Etsu(white) 55.5
W.P. 55.5
STARS (white, soft pack) 55.5
AKT-842 55
Fanner 420 55
Koolance 55

_Good Thermal Compound_
Arctic Alumina 55.5
Arctic Silver-3 54.6
AOS 54.5
DC-340 54.5
Asetek 54.5
Arctic Silver-5 53.5
Arctic Ceramique 53.5

_Great Thermal Compound_
Apus TMG 301 52.5
Gigabyte 52.5
Titan Nano Grease TTG-G30010 52.5
GFC-M1 D90T8-010 52.5
Shin-Etsu MicroSi G-751 52

_Best Thermal Compound_
*Arctic Cooling MX-1 51.5
Shin-Etsu MicroSi MPU-3.7 50.5
Coollaboratory Liquid Pro 50
*

Arctic Cooling MX-1  looks interesting to me.  It's a shame that AS5 don't cut it any more to be top thermal compound.


----------



## magibeg (Feb 27, 2007)

wow Coollaboratory Liquid Pro seems to be extremely good. Looked it up.... apparently it can only be used with copper or silver though because it will damage aluminum. Clearly i should get some of this stuff for my next rig!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 27, 2007)

I beg to differ on this, but the liquid stuff is better than AS5


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 28, 2007)

Arctic Cooling MX-1  appears to be the best beat IMO


----------



## mullered07 (Feb 28, 2007)

magibeg said:


> wow Coollaboratory Liquid Pro seems to be extremely good. Looked it up.... apparently it can only be used with copper or silver though because it will damage aluminum. Clearly i should get some of this stuff for my next rig!



so whats the IHS on most chips made of ? looks like some kind of aliminium/steel?? to me


----------



## anticlutch (Feb 28, 2007)

mullered07 said:


> so whats the IHS on most chips made of ? looks like some kind of aliminium/steel?? to me



They're made of zinc-plated copper, aren't they?

edit: Actually I don't know if it's actually zinc, but I know theres real copper underneath the silver part of the IHS


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 1, 2007)

just bought some of this-Coollaboratory Liquid Pro ,i will post in a few days and let you guys know if i get temp drops.i am gonna try ths on my gpu too.


EDIT-
DO NOT get this stuff near aluminium parts-

http://www.frostytech.com/permalink.cfm?NewsID=46586

http://www.nokytech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=72471


----------



## Casheti (Mar 2, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!! That guy got owned :O :O


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 2, 2007)

The best performing stuff will literally destroy aluminium...

Was it tested instantly? Because AS5 beats MX-1 so badly after the burn-in period.


----------



## Scavar (Mar 2, 2007)

I haven't even heard of most of the stuff in Best and Great. I don't know I have always used AS, and unless its like a huge 10degree difference after burn in, then I dunno that I would switch.


----------



## Casheti (Mar 2, 2007)

I have MX1 on my Arctic Silencer I think. It was stock.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2007)

i got it this morning (the liquid metal stuff),i have just applied it to my gpu/cpu.it is a bit of a pain to apply tho' coz it is liquid.i used a brush.

it seems to have dropped my idle temp from 33-34c to 28-31c.i'll give it a cuppla days and see.i will test my high temps too.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 3, 2007)

AS mixed iwth mineral oil has given alot of peeps the best of the best, with no settle in time.


Unfortunately, it runs.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 3, 2007)

Ha! I knew it was a good idea to buy a tube of MX1! I stick it on everything I feel inclined to put thermal paste on.


----------



## ubiquityman (Mar 9, 2007)

*Common sense says MX-1 is either rebranded or hyped*

Having some firsthand experience with certain "reviews" and even ones that make it into popular "publications", I know that there is a lot of payola happening in the industry.  So when I read a review, I'm often skeptical whether the reviewer is getting "paid" for their opinion. (not necessarily this review, but I'm just a skeptic)

I looked the company, Arctic-Cooling, that makes the MX-1 and *they are not a chemical company*.  They sell cases and heat sinks, etc.

I bet it's not trivial, nor cheap to develop TICs (thermal interface compounds).  Based on the company's lineup, I would guess that they are either
a) rebranding a TIC from another company 
or
b) their TIC that doesn't work as well as reviews may indicate.
or possibly both.

If (a), then I would really like to know who makes the TIC they are selling, because the manufacturer (like Shin-Etsu/MicroSi) should *have very detailed performance specifications* for their TICs.

Also, another thing that makes me suspicious is the fact that it is advertised to get "better" after a few days, or as time goes on.  This makes it more difficult to prove because an honest reviewer or even an end user would then have to wait a few days to test again.  (It takes more effort.)

Now, I compare that to a company like Shin Etsu (MicroSi Inc) or Dow Corning.  These are companies that have a *HUGE R&D budget and incredible resources, expertise and equipment* compared to a company like Arctic-Cooling.  Plus MicroSi or Corning specialize in such products.  So I find it hard to extremely hard to believe, that a small company like Arctic-Cooling could really develop a product that was superior.  It's not impossible, but highly unlikely.  Artic-Cooling must be rebranding an OEM product, but which product and which OEM? (I don't have an answer to that.)

Finally, if you put yourself now in Intel's position, here is a company that *will evaluate all these TICs and pick the one that is best* for their product.  With their R&D budget and thermal expertise, it makes good sense that they would pick the *very best* TIC for their CPUs.  You might argue they don't do that for their heat sinks.  ie. Intel doesn't provide the absolute best heatsink money can buy in their retail boxes.  Yes, but for heatsinks, I believe there is a cost/benefit tradeoff, and more importantly a packaging trade off.  For TIC, the cost is so low that I have a difficult time believing that Intel would choose anything but the best product.  Also, for heatsinks, I've realized that one of Intel's important criteria is size.  It must be small enough to fit into all cases/chassis.  My stock/retail QX6700 cooler does that.  If I put any reasonably performing aftermarket heatsink onto my CPU, the motherboard tray will no longer slide out of my Coolermaster 19cm case because of the interference from the heatsink.

So, for me, *I will put my money on Intel's pick.*

I have the Shin-Etsu/MicroSi MPU 3.7 (which is the stock TIC for their Xeons from 4 years ago.  Not sure if it is still current.)  It's high enough in the review list that I would choose to use it over a lesser known MX-1.

Also, I recently found on Intel's website that they changed the TIC for their Quad Core processors.  It is Intel part number D54816-001.  This is Dow Corning's TC-1996 Metal Oxide compound.  Package says "Trade Secret Dimethyl, Methyldecyl Silexane".  I also acquired this from Intel for my QX6700.   To my surprise, this is only *$1.10* on the Intel website.  They don't give you much at all.  Probably just enough for 1 CPU, whereas the MicroSi they used to put in their retail boxes, that was enough for probably 2 or 3 CPUs.
Intel's New TIC For Quad Core and Dual Core CPUs






Here is a picture of the two.  I've not opened the TC-1996 package.  Just got that today and waiting for my Scythe Ninja heatsink / cooler to arrive.
The Shin-Etsu MicroSi MPU 3.7 is on the bottom.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 9, 2007)

MX1 is good stuff read the Arctic cooler 64 pro review in this forum it talks about it matching AS5 performance. Also I bought some Arctic Aluminuna is it any good? It seems to take longer to set  up than AS5 but when it does is it anywhere near as good?


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 9, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> just bought some of this-Coollaboratory Liquid Pro ,i will post in a few days and let you guys know if i get temp drops.i am gonna try ths on my gpu too.
> 
> 
> EDIT-
> ...


LOL
It will be fun to pour this stuff all over a Lian Li Alu case


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 9, 2007)

I am testing Zalman thermal grease ZM-STG1 -VS- Arctic Silver5 -VS- the AC MX-1 at this very moment.It will take me a while to get the results but I am really keeping my first little review as objective, fair and accurate  as possible.The first one I am doing is the Zalman grease,it came stock with my CNPS9700 and was the easiest application of thermal compound I have ever had.Just a little "testers paint" kind of brush.


----------



## Chewy (Mar 9, 2007)

I heard good stuff about Zalman ZM-STG1. They sent out different stuff with the 9500, so I just used my as5.

 Dow Corning's TC-1996 Metal Oxide compound, should be a good contender for the top spot and easier to use than that liquid stuff.

 How long is the set in time for the Zalman thermal grease? you should test the as5 last since it has such a long set in time, than you can tell us how Zalman ZM-STG1 does versus MX-1 sooner.

Edit: I really wonder if the as-5 in the test had its "set in time". I doubt it but i´ll soon know.


----------



## largon (Mar 9, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> They're made of zinc-plated copper, aren't they?
> 
> edit: Actually I don't know if it's actually zinc, but I know theres real copper underneath the silver part of the IHS


It's tin plated copper.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 10, 2007)

Also Arctic Cooler is on of the premier cooling companies in the world. Mx1 is on everything they make for god sake half this forum is using the stuff on Arctic cooler 64 pros. How do you figure they re branded a thermal paste. Whats the benefit of that?  Why don't you accused Zalman of the same (which would be pure nonsense). Just like what your saying. Lets face it we all love AS5. Their thermal past is on everything I own, however, that does not mean they cannot be beaten. Also Intel is a great company but they are known for cutting corner just look at their stock heat sinks straight junk. So why do think they always pick the best? because they don't and if there stock heat sinks are crap then what about their thermal paste. Also just because a thermal paste is made for someone doesn't mean It wasn't designed by them and the actual paste made by someone else. That generally how it's done anyway. As to it getting better over time almost every thermal paste made has a setting period including AS5 most are 100-200hrs of use.  here is Arctic cooling reason for the time period

Since the MX-1 does not contain any metal particles, there are no problems regarding electrical conductivity and capacitance. In contrast to silver and copper compounds, contact to electrical traces, pins, and leads cannot result in any damage.

Durability

The compound hardens within a period of 200 hours and reaches thereafter its optimum performance. Because of the hardened compound, no evaporation or bleeding is possible. In contrast to metal or silicon pastes, this compound does not show decreasing performance over time, does not need to be reapplied and has a durability of at least 8 years.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL 



> Liquide Métal + Alu = Désastre



Dont all good heatsinks make use of aluminium? (or at least a mix of copper heatsink and aluminium vanes)


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 4, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Dont all good heatsinks make use of aluminium? (or at least a mix of copper heatsink and aluminium vanes)



Most. For passive alu > copper.


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2007)

so which is better from them so I can get some, going to get somethings from newegg

only ones in stock at the moment  
Best Thermal Compound
Arctic Cooling MX-1 51.5
Coollaboratory Liquid Pro 50


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 4, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so which is better from them so I can get some, going to get somethings from newegg
> 
> only ones in stock at the moment
> Best Thermal Compound
> ...



AS5 > MX-1 after burn in.


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> AS5 > MX-1 after burn in.



  MX1 right


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2007)

I stick with AS5... I have heard some good of MX-1...and it even came on my Freezer Pro 7..but I removed it for use of AS5. I'm not sure of the liquid pro, and hope to hear more about it...my vote is AS5..it's tried, true, it's always delivered great results for me.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2007)

I also noticed on AC's MX-1 page that they don't include AS5 in their comparison charts..they have AS2, AS3, AS Ceramique and a couple of others...wonder why this is??? Maybe they don't want to take negativity for spurring the competition themselves, but allowing us to do so? Maybe they know it's not as good?


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2007)

Cuz I have AS Ceramique  on my CPU, GPU and NB but they say that AS5 better for CPU and ASC for GPU, NB etc. due to it wont short anything out 

So is AS5 it the best one out on the market ?

So I can order some cuz I have very lil left and did'nt put it on the CPU cuz of that but got the big tube of ASC and going to get the same big tube for the AS5 if its the best ??


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned AS5 is the best. I use it on everything, and if you're careful and properly apply AS5, there's no need to worry about shorthing your equipment...you really don't use much. I've made one tube last 7 or 8 pc's and I still have some left for a few more!


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2007)

Kursah said:


> As far as I'm concerned AS5 is the best. I use it on everything, and if you're careful and properly apply AS5, there's no need to worry about shorthing your equipment...you really don't use much. I've made one tube last 7 or 8 pc's and I still have some left for a few more!



  yea that small tube did last long thats why I dont know what lil is left cuz Ive used it like 10+ times on CPU and used it on my X800XL


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2007)

Well that alone for the ammount you get, which is not much, but how far the stuff goes and how well it works in small ammounts speaks for itself!


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 5, 2007)

ubiquityman said:


> Now, I compare that to a company like Shin Etsu (MicroSi Inc) or Dow Corning.  These are companies that have a *HUGE R&D budget and incredible resources, expertise and equipment* compared to a company like Arctic-Cooling.  Plus MicroSi or Corning specialize in such products.  So I find it hard to extremely hard to believe, that a small company like Arctic-Cooling could really develop a product that was superior.  It's not impossible, but highly unlikely.  Artic-Cooling must be rebranding an OEM product, but which product and which OEM? (I don't have an answer to that.)





I don't think you need a massive Dow chemical R&D budget to develop an effective thermal transfer material.  A well funded, focused, group of top notch engineers would be extremely effective if their sole purpose over several years was to develop TIM. Interesting thoughts though, it is definitely something most people don't think about.


----------



## overcast (Apr 5, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> A well funded, focused, group of top notch engineers would be extremely effective if their sole purpose over several years was to develop TIM..


A well funded, focused, group of top notch engineers whose sole purpose is to work on one project for several years would require a HUGE R&D budget.


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 5, 2007)

If developing a new and effective TIM was that simple, don't you think that more companies would have jumped on the bandwagon (namely Intel and AMD)? For both Intel and AMD, it would mean more profits for them as the TIM would be developed in-house and put on their stock heatsinks... not to mention the individual buyers who would buy the TIM.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 5, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> If developing a new and effective TIM was that simple, don't you think that more companies would have jumped on the bandwagon (namely Intel and AMD)? For both Intel and AMD, it would mean more profits for them as the TIM would be developed in-house and put on their stock heatsinks... not to mention the individual buyers who would buy the TIM.



Not really.  Intel produces microchips, motherboards, etc.  If they started funneling money to other pet projects that would reduce their focus and their main product might suffer.  Intel obviously doesn't produce excellent heatsinks for example, yet there are many much smaller companies that do.  Zalman produces much better heatsink than Intel.  Do you think they have more money for R&D? Intel would have to create more departments, hire more people, etc.  Expand the bureaucracy to provide oversight for the new department.  Why would intel waste thousands of man hours and capital starting up a new branch and building new factories to produce something they can buy cheaply from someone else? Whereas a company such as arctic silver 100% of their R&D funds already go to developing TIM.  That is the company's niche.

Just because something can be done doesn't necessarily mean that it should be done.



overcast said:


> A well funded, focused, group of top notch engineers whose sole purpose is to work on one project for several years would require a HUGE R&D budget.



While, of course, it would be expensive that does not mean that it would be too expensive to justify the initial expense.  Or that profit would be too low to pay for it.  If the R&D is expensive that would explain why Arctic Silver produces very few products and it is some time between releases.  Perhaps the cost is being spread out through time? 

Just because a company is small doesn't mean it can't develop its own products.  Advancements are routinely made by small firms, not everything is done by the giants.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 5, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> I am testing Zalman thermal grease ZM-STG1 -VS- Arctic Silver5 -VS- the AC MX-1 at this very moment.It will take me a while to get the results but I am really keeping my first little review as objective, fair and accurate  as possible.The first one I am doing is the Zalman grease,it came stock with my CNPS9700 and was the easiest application of thermal compound I have ever had.Just a little "testers paint" kind of brush.



I am finishing up on this and will have ALL the numbers this weekend.I did this,"by the book."
So far I have been surprised a few times by my testing.


----------



## D007 (Apr 5, 2007)

dangit lol.. this weekend is to long.. i need info now so i can buy the best one lol.. ok I think im gonna try the mx-1.. no wait.. the as5.. no.. uhm.. yes.. arrrgg...lol.. I seriously cant make up my mind on this lol.. anyone recommend a good heatsink/fan to go with it? something top notch please and not to loud. well at least i know i have to choose between as5 and mx1 atm.. better than having to choose between 50 brands lol.. jeeze..


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2007)

What should I use on my NForce3 chipset?


----------



## D007 (Apr 5, 2007)

overcast said:


> A well funded, focused, group of top notch engineers whose sole purpose is to work on one project for several years would require a HUGE R&D budget.



working hand in hand with engineers most of my life 
( in civil and architectural design principles ) I have to say I agree.. there are few things more expensive than hiring engineers to design something. projects like this would easily climb to the millions within a year if you hired "a group of engineers"  because they work for a firm and the firm is making money too.. not to mention the 150.00 an hour their going to bill you at..lol..


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 5, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> just bought some of this-Coollaboratory Liquid Pro ,i will post in a few days and let you guys know if i get temp drops.i am gonna try ths on my gpu too.
> 
> 
> EDIT-
> ...



but does Coollaboratory Liquid Pro do that? if not ill get it i only have an AL heat sink though  can someone tell me?


----------



## D007 (Apr 5, 2007)

i didnt realise you could use this stuff on a gpu lol.. im still new to this though. but i catch on fast. is there a link or something that covers the application of thermal compound to a gpu? want to make sure i do it right of course.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Apr 5, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> but does Coollaboratory Liquid Pro do that? if not ill get it i only have an AL heat sink though  can someone tell me?



according to the liquid pro manual it can only be used with copper or silver, no aluminum, so i assume it does the same thing

another thing to note is that the reaction needs water to happen, normally it is a slow processes due to the humidity in the air, running water over it like that guy did is probably the worst thing he could have done


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 5, 2007)

D007 said:


> i didnt realise you could use this stuff on a gpu lol.. im still new to this though. but i catch on fast. is there a link or something that covers the application of thermal compound to a gpu? want to make sure i do it right of course.



DJbenn wrote a great article a while back.  It explains how to apply it to a processor without an IHS, which is exactly what a GPU is.
Thermal Paste and How to Use It.


----------



## mandelore (Apr 5, 2007)

I have replaced as5 with liquid pro and i can say from my own experiance that it is on par with as5 after its set in period. I have noticed zero improvement on temperature. However, the liquid pro requires no set-in time and therefore reaches as5's peak efficiency immediately (and is somewhat more bothersome to apply)

And as for aluminium, i took an old athlon stock heatsink and applied a very tiny amount and spread the size of a 5p, the effects after a while where dramatic, the aluminium bubbled in small pores as it dissolved, and wiping clean did not fix it, , it immediatly began again hehe

oh, and the reaction required no water to happen 

heres a pic


----------



## D007 (Apr 5, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> DJbenn wrote a great article a while back.  It explains how to apply it to a processor without an IHS, which is exactly what a GPU is.
> Thermal Paste and How to Use It.




cool thanx Polaris..


----------



## D007 (Apr 5, 2007)

mandelore said:


> I have replaced as5 with liquid pro and i can say from my own experiance that it is on par with as5 after its set in period. I have noticed zero improvement on temperature. However, the liquid pro requires no set-in time and therefore reaches as5's peak efficiency immediately (and is somewhat more bothersome to apply)
> 
> And as for aluminium, i took an old athlon stock heatsink and applied a very tiny amount and spread the size of a 5p, the effects after a while where dramatic, the aluminium bubbled in small pores as it dissolved, and wiping clean did not fix it, , it immediatly began again hehe
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAP MAN!!! lmfao is that what it did to the aluminum? omg lol.. i figured it would cause some discoloration. maybe a little decay.. but omg thats like someoen killed an alien from the movie on top of that thing.. wow.. Bet it was fun ( and traumatising) to watch lol.. i can't get over how serious that is lol.. scares me to even think of putting something like that on my mobo. Wow, Just wow man..


----------



## mandelore (Apr 5, 2007)

lol yeah it was funny, i had to put it on the windowsil to vent coz the aluminium was bubbling and giving off god-knows what toxic crap. rubbing the heatsink flaked out ever deepening flakes of aluminium, it was just breaking up. I cleaned it after it started discolouring, and within 2 seconds the reaction started up again, damn it just kept going 


Liquid Pro  Aluminium


----------



## D007 (Apr 5, 2007)

mandelore said:


> lol yeah it was funny, i had to put it on the windowsil to vent coz the aluminium was bubbling and giving off god-knows what toxic crap. rubbing the heatsink flaked out ever deepening flakes of aluminium, it was just breaking up. I cleaned it after it started discolouring, and within 2 seconds the reaction started up again, damn it just kept going
> 
> 
> Liquid Pro  Aluminium



again please allow me to say . WOW...lol..  lmfao you had to move it to the window all smokin in your hands hoping none of it dripped on u in terror lol.. i can so see the facial expression "holy crap im gonna die" lol.. run!! ..   seriously im diein here..


----------



## mandelore (Apr 5, 2007)

D007 said:


> again please allow me to say . WOW...lol..  lmfao you had to move it to the window all smokin in your hands hoping none of it dripped on u in terror lol.. i can so see the facial expression "holy crap im gonna die" lol.. run!! ..   seriously im diein here..



well, it WOULD have been scary if it was smoking, no smoke, but by the bubbling i guessed it would be giving off some crap. Better safe than sorry  

I now have many sabotage thoughts running through my mind, hmmmm.. what things are made from aluminium


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*The results.*

Well here we go,...Tests done with Opteron 165@2.85 and 1.44v.Zalman 9700 fan was at 1875 RPM,...Room temp at 76F
Load program was Prime95.

Zalman Thermal Grease,....Idle=35C    Load=54.5C

Arctic Silver 5,................Idle=34C      Load=52.C

AC MX-1,.......................Idle=33      Load=50C 

There you go.I am glad I tested the MX1 last!Never got over 50C during Prime95.I also noted that it only "spiked" at  50C a few times,...mostly 49 to 49.5.
I feel I need to mention, the first week of the MX1 testing,..my temps were more like the Zalman thermal grease.It was about 110hrs into the MX1 test that I saw the temps. really drop.I can honestly say the MX-1 is the King of these three thermal pastes.
I hope this helps someone.


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2007)

well where did you get yours at cuz at newegg its smaller  ARCTIC COOLING MX-1


----------



## D007 (Apr 6, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> Well here we go,...Tests done with Opteron 165@2.85 and 1.44v.Zalman 9700 fan was at 1875 RPM,...Room temp at 76F
> Load program was Prime95.
> 
> Zalman Thermal Grease,....Idle=35C    Load=54.5C
> ...





awsome.. great job on the review man.. helped me out alot.. im buying some right now from newegg if they have it.. im going to buy one of those Thermo electric coolers too.. that way i dont have to go to water  kind of expensive for 120.00 but I hear good things.

Went and bought me some of that paste now and one of these 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835702005

bad boys.. this thing looks serious.. I'll tell ya what I think of it when i get it all installed.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks,..I am glad it helped.I can really see the work that reviewers put in to their reviews!
Plus,...I have enough thermal paste for many builds!
Now,what to review next? 
I have had this relatively cheap Thermaltake LED mouse pad for about a year and I think it is better than my Steelpad.


----------



## D007 (Apr 6, 2007)

LED mouse pad? lol.. the pad has lights on it? sweet..lol.. but i use a padless ball mouse.. you know one of those you roll the ball with.. "haha dont get funny" lol.. but idk it's kinda weird but it's kinda awsome once u get use to it.. no moving your hand all over and moving a mouse pad.. funny though. i find myself moving the whole thing still as if it's a mouse lol. it's a hard habbit to break, especially after like 15 years lol.. I move it and im like wtf, why isnt it working? doh'..lol..


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 7, 2007)

The old Trackball,..I know what you have.Great for surfing ect.,but I just can't game with that kind.
I will post a pict of the led pad soon.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well where did you get yours at cuz at newegg its smaller  ARCTIC COOLING MX-1



I got it from a cooling only type of place on the internet.By mistake,I lost the company name.
Let me check the old credit card records and I will let you know.


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> I got it from a cooling only type of place on the internet.By mistake,I lost the company name.
> Let me check the old credit card records and I will let you know.



how much was it ?

oh yea thanks for the mini review


----------



## Chewy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the review man!


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 8, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> how much was it ?
> 
> oh yea thanks for the mini review



E-bay! Around $11.00 for 2 grams.


----------



## D007 (Apr 8, 2007)

Man I can't wait til i get this new paste monday with that new thermo cooler.. im diein here..lol.. im gonna drop like 20c lol..


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 8, 2007)

D007 said:


> Man I can't wait til i get this new paste monday with that new thermo cooler.. im diein here..lol.. im gonna drop like 20c lol..



Keep an eye out for snow in your case!


----------



## D007 (Apr 9, 2007)

Lol... will do man..

well it's Monday and I cant like do any work because I'm so friggin ansy and this stuff is supposed to be at my house today.. im going home for lunch and taking out my mobo lol.. whooo hooo!!


----------



## wiak (May 14, 2007)

ubiquityman said:


> Having some firsthand experience with certain "reviews" and even ones that make it into popular "publications", I know that there is a lot of payola happening in the industry.  So when I read a review, I'm often skeptical whether the reviewer is getting "paid" for their opinion. (not necessarily this review, but I'm just a skeptic)
> 
> I looked the company, Arctic-Cooling, that makes the MX-1 and *they are not a chemical company*.  They sell cases and heat sinks, etc.
> 
> ...



i think is more like ati/nvidia
also they create it and they let other manufactures make it and then they sell it, not every company has its OWN factory and manufacturs it
they just create the resepie etc, you can clearly see this with nvidia & ati they also create the gpu and let TMPS or some manufactur the chip 

and yes MX-1 is good i bought a tube of it last year, and it got emty, so i have ordered 3 more tubes for good mesurments 



D007 said:


> i didnt realise you could use this stuff on a gpu lol.. im still new to this though. but i catch on fast. is there a link or something that covers the application of thermal compound to a gpu? want to make sure i do it right of course.


yes a GPU is a CPU to 
should be little diffrent but only use non silver so it dosnt short out the gpu!



SK-1 said:


> Well here we go,...Tests done with Opteron 165@2.85 and 1.44v.Zalman 9700 fan was at 1875 RPM,...Room temp at 76F
> Load program was Prime95.
> 
> Zalman Thermal Grease,....Idle=35C    Load=54.5C
> ...


hey thats great
dont forget that MX-1 is super easy to clean off cooler & has no silver in it and its 100% safe to use! and to get on cpu pins (as i did lol!)


----------



## trt740 (May 14, 2007)

I Love artic sliver but mx1 is unreal after a week of curing temps when down 7 degrees


----------



## wiak (May 17, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Several different brands of Thermal Paste was tested.  Here are the results:
> 
> _Bad Thermal Compound_
> Tital Nano Blue 59
> ...



did you test akasa's ?
http://www.doomedpc.com/?q=node/120


----------



## SK-1 (May 17, 2007)

Well I noticed this thread back up and needed to add some more data.I was able to first hand,see what an almost 2 year old dual CPU setup looked like after removal of it's HSF's.
One was using AC-5 and the other,MX-1.The residue of the MX-1 was still soft and workable.
The AC was almost like dead leaves.
This tells me the MX-1 will last longer.


----------



## trt740 (May 17, 2007)

I posted that Mx-1 was the best about 2 years ago but got shot down so hard. Cannot find the thread it's to old but I hate to tell you I told ya so!!!!


----------



## wiak (May 18, 2007)

i hope tose 3 tubes of mx-1 comes today from germany 
i bet norway post adds around 3 days more


----------



## wiak (May 19, 2007)

wiak said:


> i hope tose 3 tubes of mx-1 comes today from germany
> i bet norway post adds around 3 days more


got it, and i did this

1. apply mx-1 (with guide from http://www.arctic-cooling.com/downloads/installation/install_mx1_retail.pdf )
2. boot into bios, check temp, was 30-31c (old temp without mx-1 was 39-40c)
3. rebooted to windows
4. wait for it to set


----------



## tkpenalty (May 19, 2007)

Um AS5 takes 200 hrs to set in... 200hrs of usage and not after-application time. I want the JetART diamand thermal paste lol...


----------



## trt740 (May 19, 2007)

Doesn't matter how long it sits MX-1 is better and it gets better as it cures.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Doesn't matter how long it sits MX-1 is better and it gets better as it cures.



Oh well.. ill still gotta get AS5 since i cant find MX-1 anywhere except in the CBD


----------



## wiak (May 19, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Oh well.. ill still gotta get AS5 since i cant find MX-1 anywhere except in the CBD


i got mine from http://www.computerxtreme.de/Waermeleitpaste/Arctic-Cooling-MX-1-Waermeleitspaste-2-gr::1426.html
takes around 3-4 days to get to where i live in norway
did take a bit longer for me as it was spesical days, a weekend (2days that norway post wasnt working), 17may (norway national day)
and this was with letter post, not standard


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 6, 2007)

wiak said:


> i got mine from http://www.computerxtreme.de/Waermeleitpaste/Arctic-Cooling-MX-1-Waermeleitspaste-2-gr::1426.html
> takes around 3-4 days to get to where i live in norway
> did take a bit longer for me as it was spesical days, a weekend (2days that norway post wasnt working), 17may (norway national day)
> and this was with letter post, not standard



how is it working out?


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 11, 2007)

MX-2 looks to be the new king now.I wonder where these AC people develop this stuff?
http://www.mvktech.net/content/view/3568/39/1/3/


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Going from 47C to 35C is no minor temp change my friend.And perhaps "wasting past" in ones hobby is as akin to "wasting shells" at the shooting range.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 11, 2007)

keakar said:


> every one of these tests looks to be objective only to find a company is owned by a company that owns the other company that sells the product that magicly shown to be the best. they are a simple paste with varying silver contents, the higher the silver dust content of the paste the better the heat transfer will be. it's like deciding who has the best car from watching a comercial lol. there isnt enough differences in one paste over the other to effect the average computer builder. if your a serious overclocker then your freezer will compensate for any miniscule differences in heat transfer of the paste.
> 
> if the minor differences in paste matter to you then you are more than likely one of those paste wasters who is always replacing the paste every few months, so in your case try every one that is on the list since you will have the opportunity to do so. that way you can post your numbers and we will have real life testing.




What your kidding right thats a giant difference. If your overclocking 12 degrees can cause errors from heat and could cause a giant difference in overclocking. 12 degrees could be the difference in say a AMD 64 dual core running at 56c and 68c where the chip could die. 56c is considered safe. Anything over 65c is a killing temp for a chip if not a BSOD.
__________________


----------



## cdawall (Jul 11, 2007)

keakar said:


> my point is, these "tests" are in no way to be concidered impartial and they are designed to sell a particular brand or brands of paste.
> 
> the "real" differences are much less than indicated and are exagerated to steer you in the direction that they want you to believe is true.
> 
> ...



untrue legally if it is representative of lab results faking those results would be against the law and grounds for a lawsuit for fake advertising


----------



## suraswami (Jul 11, 2007)

"Good Thermal Compound
Arctic Silver-5 53.5

Great Thermal Compound
Titan Nano Grease TTG-G30010 52.5
Shin-Etsu MicroSi G-751 52"


hmm I thought AS5 is better than the above 2.  I have the Shin-Etsu and it is not better than AS5 and is painful to apply also :shadedshu.

I got the Titan Nano Grease with the Titan Heatpipe cooler.  I thought that one is crap and used AS5.  May be I should wipe and use the Nano Grease!!

Does the Nano last longer than AS5?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 11, 2007)

keakar said:


> so by your own example and in your own words the cpu is already fried because it is 3c over killing temp, so i guess it is too late to use the paste lol.
> 
> i'm not saying those temps are not a big difference, but what i am saying is the numbers they are using are BS and these "tests" are just spam.



I'm sorry I have no idea what your point is, nor do I understand what your saying.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 11, 2007)

Ceramique 53, Coollab 50?

Hmm, for three degrees I can firmly say non conductive FTW.


Are these treated or settled applications or right out of the box?


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 12, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I'm sorry I have no idea what your point is, nor do I understand what your saying.



Amen,...here is another vote-
http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/arcticcoolingMX2/index.php


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 3, 2007)

What about jetart ck4800 nano diamond? Review i found when i googled http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/misc/jetart-heatpaste-ck4000-and-ck4800/1/
looks like it is good


----------



## Chewy (Aug 4, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> What about jetart ck4800 nano diamond? Review i found when i googled http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/misc/jetart-heatpaste-ck4000-and-ck4800/1/
> looks like it is good



 it has a little worst temps than as5, to me CL Pro for best performance than mx-1 than as5.. my nexted tim will be mx-1 if CL Pro is to hard to purchase.. (my main computer shop dont carry it)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 4, 2007)

WTF!  So your telling me that MX-1 is better than AS5? 

Ive got a brand new tube of MX-1 and Ive never used it because I thought AS5 was LOADS better 

Im pissed off now! 

So, AS5 =  and MX-1 = 

Im going to get some MX-2


----------



## Chewy (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah never heard of mx-2 till today around tpu.. I guess its a little better cooling wise tha as5 but the main thing is it does not need to be changed as often.. I dont want to re-applie my tim anyway! lol Im lazy and my temps with as5 are still ok.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 4, 2007)

Chewy said:


> yeah never heard of mx-2 till today around tpu.. I guess its a little better cooling wise tha as5 but the main thing is it does not need to be changed as often.. I dont want to re-applie my tim anyway! lol Im lazy and my temps with as5 are still ok.



I heard about MX-2 a while back (I think someone on TPU said it was in development or something)  But, I cant seem to find it in the UK


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2007)

Chewy said:


> yeah never heard of mx-2 till today around tpu.. I guess its a little better cooling wise tha as5 but the main thing is it does not need to be changed as often.. I dont want to re-applie my tim anyway! lol Im lazy and my temps with as5 are still ok.



Today is the first time i have ever heard of MX-1 and MX-2. Why would you want to re-apply(tim) me anyways?


----------



## Chewy (Aug 4, 2007)

I "gueees" well some people say it needs to be re-applied like optimally every 6 months!? guess it degrades faster maybe? but heh its working for me.. not sure why some people say/said that.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 4, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Today is the first time i have ever heard of MX-1 and MX-2. Why would you want to re-apply(tim) me anyways?



TBH, I think MX-1 was popular with people that purchased after market video card coolers from 'Arctic Cooling'.  Because they used to (and may still do) bundle a tube of MX-1 with the cooler


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2007)

You people missed the joke (i think) my name is Tim and i asked why he would want to re-apply me? lol Thanks for telling me why you would want to re-apply TIM anyways thanks to you.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 4, 2007)

ah lol, ic now. I'm just quickly browsing, work eats up to much of my time, I havent even played a game this week yet, burned some shit off for my sister brother in law elc.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 4, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> You people missed the joke (i think) my name is Tim and i asked why he would want to re-apply me? lol Thanks for telling me why you would want to re-apply TIM anyways thanks to you.



OIC, LOL, sorry Im not with it tonight


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2007)

Thats fine. I did learn something thing new about tim


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/23384/
its certainly hit australia already


----------



## Chewy (Aug 4, 2007)

looks like mx-2 pwns itsa like a better ceramique can be used on ram safely and shit


----------



## wiak (Dec 17, 2007)

am wating for my mx-2 tube(s) today 
its soon xmas hehe

you can get Artic Cooling MX-2 from the usual place 
http://www.computerxtreme.de/Waermeleitpaste/Arctic-Cooling-MX-2-Waermeleitpaste-4-gr::1426.html

get Akasa TIM Clean while your there
http://www.computerxtreme.de/Waermeleitpaste/Akasa-CPU-und-Kuehlkoerperreiniger-Standard::1418.html


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2007)

seems next time i go buy thermal paste i will buy mx-1 or 2


----------



## wiak (Dec 17, 2007)

pt said:


> seems next time i go buy thermal paste i will buy mx-1 or 2


get MX-2 its around ~2c better than MX-1


----------



## Homeless (Dec 17, 2007)

Did OCZ ever release their thermal compound yet?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2007)

lol welcome back old thread  MX2 seems good, i had issues with AS5/ASC drying up over time... 4 months on and my MX2 grease jobs are still giving the same temps. another thumbs up from me.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 17, 2007)

Homeless said:


> Did OCZ ever release their thermal compound yet?



http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1283739&Sku=O261-8004
It seems as though it offers nothing better over AS5.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 14, 2008)

My friend was using as5 for like 4 months and switched to ocz freeze and got a good 9 c drop in temps on a Intel e4200 1.8ghz running at 3.4 on air

Im still on as5 but thinking of xm-2 or the ocz


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

Trigger911 said:


> My friend was using as5 for like 4 months and switched to ocz freeze and got a good 9 c drop in temps on a Intel e4200 1.8ghz running at 3.4 on air
> 
> Im still on as5 but thinking of xm-2 or the ocz



Most likely the AS5 was not applied correctly, or there was an air pocket or something like that.   I've switched to MX-2 and haven't looked back.  Though, I have my diamond powder and silicon grease ready to be mixed and tested.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 14, 2008)

old thread


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

This is still a good thread.  We don't really need a new one every week.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 14, 2008)

Suppose so but how much more thermal compound is on the market since this thread im using Zalman ZM STG1 thermal paste atm isnt on the list which suppose to be as good if not better than mx2 and as5 but the zalman is a little more expensive i just like the neatness of it with the application brush.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2008)

i tihnk they should run the crappy DOW Corning stuff i use it doubles as thermal epoxy


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 14, 2008)

AS drives up? maybe thats why i getting an extra 3 degrees ...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 14, 2008)

I would get IC Diamond 7 thermal compound (found here) and be done with it.  You'll be happy you did.  .  You could by other make/models or make it yourself.  Make sure you let that stuff sit for 10 minutes before you mount your HS/WB.

Silver has the highest heat conductivity of all the metals. Carbon (diamond in this case) has the highest heat conductivity of all non-metal.






But in real world results Diamond and Silver doesn't always follow similar performance ratio


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> AS drives up? maybe thats why i getting an extra 3 degrees ...



that to me?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> that to me?



yes and anyone else ... does AS5 really dry up ... looks like i nee some mx2 ...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2008)

yes it does thats why i don't buy it get some dow corning stuff it works fine


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 15, 2008)

any linkys?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.dowcorning.com/content/etronics/etronicswet/5022entrypage.asp

its the cheap white stuff they sell at most electronics stores


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 15, 2008)

generic goop?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2008)

yep dow corning TC-1996 compound

hehe its also listed under intel p/n D54816-001 ie. its the same stuff intel puts on there HSF form the factory


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 16, 2008)

CoolLaboratorys Liquid pro is awesome stuff too. Not sure how it stacks up to the Diamond Compound though. Also, I use MX-2 and its the best shit out there, that Ive used that is


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2008)

AS5 does dry up in about 3-6 months depending on weather, but its not like its useless - give it a year and its back to being as good as stock paste again.

MX2 is new enough i havent had it that long, but it doesnt SEEM to dry up.

Coll liquid pro eats copper so its no good for most people.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 16, 2008)

I wonder if the Thermal compound that came with my TRUE h/s is good, it has a catchy name "the chillfactor", but after giving thought i just went with my good old AS5


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2008)

warup89 said:


> I wonder if the Thermal compound that came with my TRUE h/s is good, it has a catchy name "the chillfactor", but after giving thought i just went with my good old AS5



chillfactor sits high up in the mid-range group - its temps are acceptable, but it cant match the high end stuff (as5, MX2 etc)


----------



## soldier242 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Coll liquid pro eats copper so its no good for most people.



it does? i thought it only kills Alu


----------



## suraswami (Nov 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> AS5 does dry up in about 3-6 months depending on weather, but its not like its useless - give it a year and its back to being as good as stock paste again.
> 
> MX2 is new enough i havent had it that long, but it doesnt SEEM to dry up.
> 
> Coll liquid pro eats copper so its no good for most people.



I too was under the impression AS5 dries up, but when I tore apart my broken 939 machine, AS5 applied on the CPU was still wet and almost intact.  That is after 1.5 yrs of gaming, video recording, TV watching, IE and idle.


----------



## thebeephaha (Nov 20, 2008)

suraswami said:


> I too was under the impression AS5 dries up, but when I tore apart my broken 939 machine, AS5 applied on the CPU was still wet and almost intact.  That is after 1.5 yrs of gaming, video recording, TV watching, IE and idle.



Maybe it also depends on the CPU temp, my Q6600 oc'd dried AS5 up in no time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't use any thermal compound. I don't get any drop in temps when i do after i lapped my HSF


----------



## suraswami (Nov 20, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't use any thermal compound. I don't get any drop in temps when i do after i lapped my HSF



What no TC? no wonder u kill CPUs:shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2008)

suraswami said:


> What no TC? no wonder u kill CPUs:shadedshu



The only CPUs i have killed are Socket A 3200+ and a 2 P3s they died from a voltage pin mod and i was using TC on them. My idle temp on my 4850e was 30c and load was 34c thats with it running 3.1ghz


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Arctic MX-1 paste that came with my Freezer 7 Pro worked very well.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2008)

suraswami said:


> What no TC? no wonder u kill CPUs:shadedshu



actually, with a lapped cpu and hsf, the space between the hsf and ihs is so minimal that you can get away with no tim, or if you do, you need soooooooo little that its almost neglectable. i use little to none of some old dirty as5 between my mirror finished blue orb and my stock ihs.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2008)

panchoman said:


> actually, with a lapped cpu and hsf, the space between the hsf and ihs is so minimal that you can get away with no tim, or if you do, you need soooooooo little that its almost neglectable. i use little to none of some old dirty as5 between my mirror finished blue orb and my stock ihs.



My IHS and the bottom to my Xigmatek both have a mirror finish and i haven't even lapped the IHS on the 4850e yet(it came from AMD with a mirror finish and it passed the blade test.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 21, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My IHS and the bottom to my Xigmatek both have a mirror finish and i haven't even lapped the IHS on the 4850e yet(it came from AMD with a mirror finish and it passed the blade test.



are u serious AMD sent it mirror finish?  Damn!

And oh I was just pulling you on the CPU thing.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

suraswami said:


> are u serious AMD sent it mirror finish?  Damn!
> 
> And oh I was just pulling you on the CPU thing.


yupp i opened the box and i was like  I can see myself in my CPU. I went around and showed my family


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2008)

soldier242 said:


> it does? i thought it only kills Alu



sh!t. you're right, i had it backwards.



thebeephaha said:


> Maybe it also depends on the CPU temp, my Q6600 oc'd dried AS5 up in no time.



IT depends how flat the CPU IHS is. it absorbs into the small pits, and if its really rough, air gets in (and therefore, moisture gets out)


----------

